# Penny Lane had twins



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Some of you knew that I am leaving tomorrow morning and i will be gone until late Saturday night. I have a couple does that are due and i have been really worried to leave, and my daughters boyfriend is staying at the house for us to watch and look out for them.
Well I stayed late at work because I wanted to get my work done for Friday being I will not be there. Anyway my daughter called me and said that Penny Lane has a leg sticking out. Last year she almost died because the baby was stuck and it took all that I had to get that baby out. SO any way I told her she had to lube up and go in and pull that baby. Penny Lane was shaking, well a friend came over to hold her and Brenna reached in and had to get one of the front legs up, and out from under her pelvis. 
She said she did that and he came right out. Then she said it took about 2 minutes and the other one (doe) came. I am so excited. She was bred to one of the Best Cashmere Buck in tis area.

Anyway here they are. 



























Now I have to pray that t he others will hold off until I get home. I really am not as worried about them. Penny Lane has such big babies, they seem to get stuck.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!

They are so cute!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they look so cute! Congrats to you both and what a good job your daughter did helping her.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

They are so cute! I love the horns on the mom. She looks like a real pretty doe as well. I hope all goes well with the rest of the kiddings. I can hardly wait for my does to start, but I have couple more months to wait.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that last picture is precious!!!

Congratulations - your daughter did good.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats they are so cute. Shelly


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations Lori!!!! YAY! BABIES! I must say, we have a Penny Lane.. but she doesn't look anything like yours. But we do have a Black Betty and it is scary how much she looks like your Penny Lane!! And she gets that undercoat too each winter. I wonder if she has cashmere in her somewhere? She is supposed to be just Spanish/Kiko.. but who knows. She even has those same horns!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWW! Look at those curly coated babies! Congratulations! Your daughter was very brave too!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

what cute little kids!!!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

What adorable kids!!!! And they do have a beautiful momma too. I can't wait for babies here, but even though I love my boers, I doubt they will be as cute as your curly babies! Congrats.
Denise


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go!!! What absolutely adorable babies!!!!


----------

